

My Master's Wasn't Worth It - nekojima
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/my-master-s-wasn-t-worth-it-173855765.html

======
pcrh
"Employers don't expect middle aged people to be innovators."

Well... if he's an innovator, why doesn't he create a start-up? He has plenty
of experience to draw on, presumably. The truth is that employers want you to
do what _they_ want, not what _you_ want. The last interviewee seems more
business-oriented, despite training in microbiology.

------
lutusp
A quote from the article, from a master's degree recipient: "Instead, things
got worst."

So when was basic literacy dropped from the list of preconditions for the
label "educated"?

